# Firearm Calibers



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Never thought there were this many. WOW!


----------



## cleew (Apr 12, 2011)

Keep in mind that firearm calibers are like, not intended to be sexist or chauvinistic, women. They're all good, there's just some that are a little better than others.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Never thought there were this many. WOW!


Many more than that......for example 8ga, 16ga, 20ga, .410, 22 long are not listed.

Steve


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

This guy is working on a COMPLETE list here.

Steve


----------



## cleew (Apr 12, 2011)

Without including any shotgun shells, my QuickLoad software indicate 85 reloadable cartridges. The first couple are the 10 Eichelberger Dart, holding 5.3 gr of powder and the 10 Squirrel, holding 9.4 gr of powder. The last two are the 30mm x 173 mm, holding 2700 gr of powder and, finally, the 35mm x 228 mm Oerkikon KD, holding 5930 gr of powder. Sounds like either of the last two would be perfect for deer in the Michigan woods. Not only would they take out the deer, they would take out the tree it was standing behind! You'd better have pretty deep pockets though since the last one would only get you 8.5 rounds for every 10 pounds of powder.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

hitechman said:


> Many more than that......for example 8ga, 16ga, 20ga, .410, 22 long are not listed.
> 
> Steve


Also missing 450 Bushmaster...


----------

